
Libseccomp before 2.4.0 bad 64-bit arg compar – bypass seccomp filters and ppe - based2
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-9893
======
based2
[https://github.com/seccomp/libseccomp](https://github.com/seccomp/libseccomp)
BPF

src: [https://vigilance.fr/vulnerability/libseccomp-privilege-
esca...](https://vigilance.fr/vulnerability/libseccomp-privilege-escalation-
via-System-Calls-29437)

src:
[https://cert.europa.eu/cert/filteredition/en/Vulnerabilities...](https://cert.europa.eu/cert/filteredition/en/VulnerabilitiesApplications.html)

